# Hap Id Generation.



## arya.agnivesh29 (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi all I am new to this forum so hope you can help. I have recently lodged my application for visa 189. Unknowingly, I have generated my Hap Id after I lodged my application in the system. On the DIBP site, I have found out that once the application has been lodged, Hap Id will be generated by the CO and the applicant will then be advised to undergo the medical test. Please advise that does this hampers the process in anyway and what could be the consequences.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arya.agnivesh29 said:


> Hi all I am new to this forum so hope you can help. I have recently lodged my application for visa 189. Unknowingly, I have generated my Hap Id after I lodged my application in the system. On the DIBP site, I have found out that once the application has been lodged, Hap Id will be generated by the CO and the applicant will then be advised to undergo the medical test. Please advise that does this hampers the process in anyway and what could be the consequences.


its not like that, applicant can also generate the HAP ID, dont wait for Co to do that


get through with the medicals using the HAP ID, also generate for other members(if any) in your visa application


panel physician for medicals in India -- https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india


----------



## mithun121988 (Nov 13, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> its not like that, applicant can also generate the HAP ID, dont wait for Co to do that
> 
> 
> get through with the medicals using the HAP ID, also generate for other members(if any) in your visa application
> ...


Hey Sultan,

I have recently lodged the visa application, but I am yet to undergo the medicals.

I don't want to wait for the CO to get allocated, I want to generate the HAP ID and go ahead with the Medicals.

Please advise, how can I generate the HAP ID.

Regards,
Mithun K


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mithun121988 said:


> Hey Sultan,
> 
> I have recently lodged the visa application, but I am yet to undergo the medicals.
> 
> ...


edicals AFTER visa Lodge- Generate HAP ID letter from immiaccount

VIEW HEALTH ASSESSMENT - ORGANIZE HEALTH EXAMINATION - PRINT REFERRAL LETTER -- this referral letter has the HAP ID for you, in similar way generate HAP ID letter for all the applicants within your visa application.

contact the nearest panel physician and book an appointment for medicals, many offer online booking for visa health check, check their websites once. visit the panel physician on day of appointment with passport, HAP ID letter and one photograph, gt through with medicals

tests done for visa health check --- blood test, urine test, chest X ray, general examination by Doctor, they do some additional test in case of any adverse findings

list of panel physician authorised by DIBP = 


see this post for more details http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


----------



## mithun121988 (Nov 13, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> edicals AFTER visa Lodge- Generate HAP ID letter from immiaccount
> 
> VIEW HEALTH ASSESSMENT - ORGANIZE HEALTH EXAMINATION - PRINT REFERRAL LETTER -- this referral letter has the HAP ID for you, in similar way generate HAP ID letter for all the applicants within your visa application.
> 
> ...



Hi Sultan,

Thanks much 

Regards,
Mithun K


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

How to generate a HAP ID before completing the visa sub class 190 form


----------



## izharkazmi (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Sultan,

I am unable to generate HAP ID. it show following message under "Health Assessment" tab.

Quote"
Required examination not yet determined.

The health examinations required for this person have not yet been determined. If health examinations are required, a link containing the details will be displayed when the person returns to this page. Unquote"


Please help if someone has any information.

__
Izhar



sultan_azam said:


> edicals AFTER visa Lodge- Generate HAP ID letter from immiaccount
> 
> VIEW HEALTH ASSESSMENT - ORGANIZE HEALTH EXAMINATION - PRINT REFERRAL LETTER -- this referral letter has the HAP ID for you, in similar way generate HAP ID letter for all the applicants within your visa application.
> 
> ...


----------



## shriyans.katariya (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi,

I have recently lodged my 190 visa and surprisigly i did not get any automatic link to undergo my medical test. 

I am getting below message, 

Quote"
Required examination not yet determined.

The health examinations required for this person have not yet been determined. If health examinations are required, a link containing the details will be displayed when the person returns to this page. Unquote"

Can some one help.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

shriyans.katariya said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently lodged my 190 visa and surprisigly i did not get any automatic link to undergo my medical test.
> 
> ...


It is not automatic, you need to wait for the CO to contact you for medical examinations.


----------



## shriyans.katariya (Jun 9, 2018)

luvjd said:


> It is not automatic, you need to wait for the CO to contact you for medical examinations.




Thanks for your reply. What is the usual time frame for CO to get assigned. Its been 3 months since i have applied and have not received any correspondence to undergo medicals from department. 

However, my colleagues who have applied for PR have received a link to undergo medicals and have finished this task.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

shriyans.katariya said:


> Thanks for your reply. What is the usual time frame for CO to get assigned. Its been 3 months since i have applied and have not received any correspondence to undergo medicals from department.
> 
> However, my colleagues who have applied for PR have received a link to undergo medicals and have finished this task.


There is no point in comparing to other's timeline. Every case is different and the timelines depend on many factors, not just when you submitted the application. The only thing you can do at this point is, wait.


----------



## shriyans.katariya (Jun 9, 2018)

luvjd said:


> It is not automatic, you need to wait for the CO to contact you for medical examinations.



I have noted that many of my colleagues who have applied for PR have received the link to undergo medicals automatically. 

Additionally, many of them who have not received the link have applied for medical examination on their own and completed them. 

Can any one of you confirm, what would be the issue in this case ?


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

shriyans.katariya said:


> I have noted that many of my colleagues who have applied for PR have received the link to undergo medicals automatically.
> 
> Additionally, many of them who have not received the link have applied for medical examination on their own and completed them.
> 
> Can any one of you confirm, what would be the issue in this case ?


AFAIK, HAP id needs to be generated by CO if you already lodged the application. There is no "automatic" link generation.
If you have not lodged the application yet, there is a way to do the medical checkup prior to the application and attach the HAP id along with the application.
Once you have lodged, there is nothing you can do except wait for CO to contact you for medical tests.
Read this carefully,
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination


----------



## shriyans.katariya (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi,

I recently received the below Query from immigration department for my PR application, 

Employment references should meet the following requirements:
● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
will not be accepted.
● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
letter.

Currently, i have provided employee references by notarizing my roles and responsibilities. 
So, can i submit the same again. 

As per the instructions, it says that either we can provide the roles and responsibilities in notarized format or company letter head. 

Please assist.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

shriyans.katariya said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently received the below Query from immigration department for my PR application,
> 
> ...


As per the instructions it says employment references should be on the company letterhead - don't see where it says it can be in notarized format (I'm not sure what that is).

Have you met all the other requirements the CO mentioned, and all the other info the employment reference letter should have according to the DHA website?


----------



## izharkazmi (Nov 13, 2013)

Totally agreed. Same has happened in my case. CO sent a mail for further information and provided HAP ID for medical tests.



luvjd said:


> shriyans.katariya said:
> 
> 
> > I have noted that many of my colleagues who have applied for PR have received the link to undergo medicals automatically.
> ...


----------

